# Roy a disgrace tonight!



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

I just got done watching the rookie challenge and I am so dissappointed. I know the allstar weekend doesn't mean anything, but the Blazers haven't had anything to be proud of for years, and Roy had a chance to show the country that Portland matters. As much as I like Roy, he was a huge disgrace tonight. He just looked like he didn't care. He didn't look to get the ball and when he did he just passed it loafed around the court. I don't know if he partyied too much or what but he was representing Portland and I expected a lot more effort from him.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

He wasn't trying too hard, but I don't think that makes him a disgrace. 

The stat from the night that really matters: Roy wasn't injured during the game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

and the award for the "I am the biggest Rick Moronis on the board" goes too...


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Un-freaking-believable.

Roy must have been the only only guy on the Rookie squad who didn't get the memo that said, "Forget about playing basketball and just look to jack up a shot as soon as some schmuck passes it to you." And somebody who calls himself a Blazers fan calls him a disgrace for not taking part in the stupidity.

When the Rookies are forced to play Jordan Farmar against the two best young point guards in the league, you know you're in for a long night.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> Un-freaking-believable.
> 
> Roy must have been the only only guy on the Rookie squad who didn't get the memo that said, "Forget about playing basketball and just look to jack up a shot as soon as some schmuck passes it to you." And somebody who calls himself a Blazers fan calls him a disgrace for not taking part in the stupidity.
> 
> When the Rookies are forced to play Jordan Farmar against the two best young point guards in the league, you know you're in for a long night.


Exactly!! You could tell Roy wanted no part of the game less than one minute in. Once he came out I am surprised he let the coach put him back into that mess. It was as if he wanted to say "oh no, that is not how we play basketball in Portland and I do not want to disgrace myself or my teammates by partaking in such a self love fest!"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> Exactly!! You could tell Roy wanted no part of the game less than one minute in. Once he came out I am surprised he let the coach put him back into that mess. It was as if he wanted to say "oh no, that is not how we play basketball in Portland and I do not want to disgrace myself or my teammates by partaking in such a self love fest!"


thats what it appeared to me as too.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

God, Randy Foye is a chucker and a half. I don't think I saw him pass to Roy once. Roy was too team oriented.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Umm Okay.I guess Portland implodes under the weight of their collective shame now.Too bad for y'all


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

at least roy had a better performance tonight than carrot top


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> Umm Okay.I guess Portland implodes under the weight of their collective shame now.Too bad for y'all



Shame??!! This is a new low...even for a troll. Seeing this game showed me how awesome it is that we didn't get selfish chuckers like Morrison, Foye, and Gay.
This kind of game is not suited for Roy's style, and it was wrong of me to expect him to do well. But he was hesitant to shoot, while other guys were chucking. He seemed a bit angry at Gay and Foye for shooting bad jumpers, and was out of sync. 
The only thing this game established is how much of a bad choice Farmar was. Even in a game with no defense, he tried so hard, but did so little. 

If you think that the ROY award is based on this showboating, then you're mistaken.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Shame??!! This is a new low...even for a troll.
> 
> If you think that the ROY award is based on this showboating, then you're mistaken.


I believe that the poster you are quoting was joking


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah... what the heck was wrong with Roy? He was playing like it was a practice he didn't want to be at. I had Darius Miles flashbacks for a second there.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> I believe that the poster you are quoting was joking



I hope so. But I really won't be surprised if the idiots in the national media consider this game in voicing their opinions on the rookies.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> God, Randy Foye is a chucker and a half. I don't think I saw him pass to Roy once. Roy was too team oriented.


Which is why I figured he wouldn't do too well in a game like this. He isn't flashy and plays off of his teammates. Since this game is just a showboat game, it's not his style, and frankly I'm gald it's not his style. And whoever called him a disgrace, go home.


----------



## RetroBlazers (Jun 29, 2003)

i agree with the original post, he did look like he didn't care at all, and it's a shame. this is the chance on national tv to get your name out there to the masses as an up and coming player. he not only didn't show what he's capable of, for those that have never seen him play before, they'll never become a fan of his. he showed no passion, and looked like he was the only one out there not having any fun. this was his chance to put portland back on the map as a relevent basketball city, but instead, he put us right where most people thought we were, irrelevence. and for all the Roy for ROY hopes took a big hit. national media on the east coast never back a NW player because we're so remote and we're never on national tv, so they don't get to see him much, so by playing so poorly, he hurt those chances too. not saying he won't or can't win it, just hurt his chances.

on a side note, is there any reason why brandon roy never dunks the ball? does he have some sort of desire to never dunk? at UW, he missed layups too when he could have easily dunked it too. just wondering in case he's ever said anything about it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Who seriously cares about this game? I'll take Brandon making game winner after game winner then a street ball legend.I honestly don't blame him for not caring in this game. No one was trying to pass or play D, both his strong suites. BRoy is a TEAM player and he seemed like the only one with that concept tonight.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Is mixum back?

This has got to be one of the more ridiculous threads I've seen on this board in awhile, and is a prime example of why many past regulars like myself dont visit as much as we used to.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

you guys hear the low blow from the announcers tonight regarding roy and morrison being the only rooks to play 30+ minutes because of their teams.

i am so glad we didn't pick randy foye. he went out there with a me first approach. and missed a lot


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Some of you guys in this forum are ridiculous. Isn't this a place for fans to voice thier honest opion of the team. It's like the team is perfect and we can't say anything bad. What kind of forum is this. Roy had a chance tonight to give Portland some much needed positive press and he didn't even try out there. He really was the only player I saw with absolutely no emotion. I'm sick of all you apologists who make excuses for everything.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

And we are sick of people with low basketball IQ posting here.

I'd love for you to enlighten us all as to how Roy's style of play fits in with an All Star game.

Him winning Rookie of the Year will mean A LOT more to the Trail Blazers than throwing a few alley oops or throwing down a few dunks in an All Star game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Huey Lewis said:


> Some of you guys in this forum are ridiculous. Isn't this a place for fans to voice thier honest opion of the team. It's like the team is perfect and we can't say anything bad. What kind of forum is this. Roy had a chance tonight to give Portland some much needed positive press and he didn't even try out there. He really was the only player I saw with absolutely no emotion. I'm sick of all you apologists who make excuses for everything.


thanks mixum. er...carlito..er...solidguy3.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I think this thread is nothing but a DISGRACE to this board. So we are all going to get mad at Roy for not showboating...come on. give me a break! to make a thread about a game that doesn't even matter. Like others have said, he is a team player. Oh and let's not forget that he has a hurt hand...

RE-INJUR the hand and not play for a couple weeks during the REAL SEASON...or
DONT GIVE A CRAP about the all-star game and wait for games that actually matter!

Brandon Roy...rookie of the year for games that actually matter.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

Huey Lewis said:


> Some of you guys in this forum are ridiculous. Isn't this a place for fans to voice thier honest opion of the team. It's like the team is perfect and we can't say anything bad. What kind of forum is this. Roy had a chance tonight to give Portland some much needed positive press and he didn't even try out there. He really was the only player I saw with absolutely no emotion. I'm sick of all you apologists who make excuses for everything.


Roy was the only player with no emotion? Did you happen to see David Lee get about 6 Dunks in the first 5 minutes? The guy was 14-14, pretty much all UNCONTESTED lay-ups/dunks. That game was the biggest pile of crap I've ever seen that had an All Star Label on it. If I was B-Roy, I would've sleep walked through that too. What a terrible game. To top it off, Dick Stockton called Roy Randy Foye on his 1st shot attempt. On his 2nd (a missed tip in try), he called him Rudy Gay. That game was unwatchable - and it wasn't B-Roy's fault.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Roy is the GOAT. He can not be bothered with silly opinions. I need a new drug.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> *And we are sick of people with low basketball IQ posting here.*
> I'd love for you to enlighten us all as to how Roy's style of play fits in with an All Star game.
> 
> Him winning Rookie of the Year will mean A LOT more to the Trail Blazers than throwing a few alley oops or throwing down a few dunks in an All Star game.


 Amen!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Huey Lewis said:


> Some of you guys in this forum are ridiculous. Isn't this a place for fans to voice thier honest opion of the team. It's like the team is perfect and we can't say anything bad. What kind of forum is this. Roy had a chance tonight to give Portland some much needed positive press and he didn't even try out there. He really was the only player I saw with absolutely no emotion. I'm sick of all you apologists who make excuses for everything.


What kind of forum would this be if people weren't allowed to disagree with you or any other post?

Seems to me like you have a fragile ego.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Like I said on another board, I'm fine if he took it easy tonight. I don't want him hurting that finger more in a game that means nothing to our team. The first ten minutes of the R/S game was Randy Foye or someone else bringing up the ball and chucking up a shot without a pass. At least on the rookie side.

Roy could have scored more points, but at the end of the game he was giving up the ball to his teammates so they could get their highlight dunks.

Players in the league know how good Brandon is, most fans know how good he is, we know how good he is, and his performance in a game that has no actual plan and everyone knows doesn't have defense isn't going to change their opinion on whether he should be ROY or not.

But hey, if you wanted him to drive to the hoop and take over the game in an exihibition game and possibly get his hand jammed again or twist his ankle, good for you.

I'll take him doing those things in real games.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

So I guess the fool that started this thread wants us to trade Roy for Lee ASAP! This game means nothing!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> What kind of forum would this be if people weren't allowed to disagree with you or any other post?
> 
> Seems to me like you have a fragile ego.


Exactly. Huey, you talk of being able to voice your opinion. You voiced your's, and now others are voicing their's. They just happen to mostly disagree with you. You can't have freedom of opinion without having disagreements.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Ron Burgundy said:


> To top it off, Dick Stockton called Roy Randy Foye on his 1st shot attempt. On his 2nd (a missed tip in try), he called him Rudy Gay.


Whew! I thought I was the only person who noticed that!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Huey Lewis said:


> Some of you guys in this forum are ridiculous. Isn't this a place for fans to voice thier honest opion of the team. It's like the team is perfect and we can't say anything bad. What kind of forum is this. Roy had a chance tonight to give Portland some much needed positive press and he didn't even try out there. He really was the only player I saw with absolutely no emotion. I'm sick of all you apologists who make excuses for everything.


There's a big difference between being critical and putting fart juice on a biscuit and calling it gravy. I get so tired of dipass posters like you that make every little minor thing out to be the end of life as we know it. Big flipinmburger at the King deal if Brandan had a poor game. What I saw is that no Rookie played worth my grandma's doilies tonight, except maybe Milsap and all he did was play garbage man. Yeah Brandon had a bad game but the only disgrace tonight is this post, I am flat out embarrasse to share a blazers forum with riff raff bull**** posting like yours man. Maybe your namesake was right, you do need a new drug.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Um... guys... he jammed his finger a couple days ago. No he wasnt looking for his own shot, but he was getting everyone else involved.

My God, some people just arent happy unless theyre complaining!

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW I just want to add in, that for anyone *****in about his play tonight...I don't think any player should ever bust their *** in a meaningless event like an All Star game. It's a good way to get hurt un-necessarily.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

RetroBlazers said:


> i agree with the original post, he did look like he didn't care at all, and it's a shame. this is the chance on national tv to get your name out there to the masses as an up and coming player. he not only didn't show what he's capable of, for those that have never seen him play before, they'll never become a fan of his. he showed no passion, and looked like he was the only one out there not having any fun. this was his chance to put portland back on the map as a relevent basketball city, but instead, he put us right where most people thought we were, irrelevence. and for all the Roy for ROY hopes took a big hit. national media on the east coast never back a NW player because we're so remote and we're never on national tv, so they don't get to see him much, so by playing so poorly, he hurt those chances too. not saying he won't or can't win it, just hurt his chances.
> 
> on a side note, is there any reason why brandon roy never dunks the ball? does he have some sort of desire to never dunk? at UW, he missed layups too when he could have easily dunked it too. just wondering in case he's ever said anything about it.


The answers to all your questions about Roy are one and the same. Let us know when you figure it out.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Huey Lewis said:


> Some of you guys in this forum are ridiculous. Isn't this a place for fans to voice thier honest opion of the team. It's like the team is perfect and we can't say anything bad. What kind of forum is this. Roy had a chance tonight to give Portland some much needed positive press and he didn't even try out there. He really was the only player I saw with absolutely no emotion. I'm sick of all you apologists who make excuses for everything.


You are entitled to your opinion, and to voice it here. But that doesnt mean anyone else has to agree with it. What it DOES mean is that you have to put up with those of us who choose to post dissenting opinions in response.

No, he didnt go out there and set the world on fire. But what he DID was to try to get his supposed TEAM-mates involved. And no, he WASNT the only one doing so. Garbajosa was, too. And so was Bargnani when he wasnt shooting. Pretty much all the rest of the rooks got the ball, turned or drove, and shot.

Roy got his team-mates involved, played some pretty good defense (if you cared enough to notice), had 3-4 nice drives to the hoop through traffic (which he made look easy), and didnt make a jack-*** of himself by launching the ball the second he touched it. Sounds pretty consistent with what we get from him game in, game out to me. In other words, he played the game like Brandon Roy plays the game.

That - and the fact that he didnt get injured, the fact that he enjoyed himself, and the fact that he was our first All-Star weekend representative in 6 years - is good enough for me.

PBF


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Schilly said:


> I get so tired of dipass posters like you that make every little minor thing out to be the end of life as we know it....Yeah Brandon had a bad game but the only disgrace tonight is this post, I am flat out embarrasse to share a blazers forum with riff raff bull**** posting like yours man. Maybe your namesake was right, you do need a new drug.


The only person making a big deal out of a minor thing is you. I think Roy is a great player, and my opinion was on this game alone. You are the drama queen. Dude if anyone is on drugs its you. You're like in some fantasy world were everyone is perfect and deserves no critisism. As much as some of you dismiss it, tonights game was important. Portland desperately needs some postive press and Roy could have given a little more effort. If he didn't care than why did he go. Why not give up his spot for Aldridge? Get a life man and stop kissing every players ***.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

I expected a thread like this here, there are so many predictable people that post crap like this... what I didn't expect was so many people to agree about Roy.

my god, get over it. 

you are the disgraces.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Is it a coincidence that Roy and Bargnani played not well yesterday? No, because they didn't care much of this entertainment game, they care about true bball games... that's why they will be the best players of this rookie class.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It was immediately obvious to me within the first couple minutes of this game that the superior true point guards of the sophomore team were going to tear the rookies a new one. Basically it looked to me that the rookies if anything, were almost freezing Brandon out of the offense, because as said before, the point guards who were handling the ball didn't meet a shot they didn't like. 

Meaningless game. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yah! What a disgrace! http://behindblazersbeat.blogs.oregonlive.com/default.asp?item=495725

I've never been so offended by a player who wants to come home early from a meaningless weekend so he can rest up for the rest of the season and prepare for the rest of the season.

Good god, what a disgrace! disgrace disgrace disgrace!!!

did I mention he's a disgrace!!?!

DISGRACE!!!!!!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I didn't notice a lack of caring but rather a visible annoyance at certain player's abandonment of any resemblance of teamwork. Some nice attempts by Roy to set up teammates, who seemed to appreciate it.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

LOL at some of you who are equating Roy walking around out there to him being a team player. I know he is a team player... I have seen the games. What does that have to do with his lack of effort at the all-star game? Are you saying because he doesn't like that style, he just didn't put any effort into it? Because I would say he can turn that style on just fine for the last play of the game or in the 4th quarter. I could have care less if he didn't shoot as long as he looked like he wanted to be out there and he was putting in some sort of effort. 

Frankly I was quite surprised to see him coasting like that. Not sure what to make of hit, but I am not going to make excuses for him like most people here.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

I really didn't enjoy the way Roy presented himself last night. He was walkin around, throwing up terrible shots and not even trying to take it to the hole. Not acceptable.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

the game was a disgrace...and roy isnt a flashy player. what, you wanted a windmill from Roy? some sergio passes? that aint his game.

and lol @ you complaining again.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

From Roy's blog.



> The Sophomores came out and played with a lot of energy. You could tell that they understood the game a lot more than we did. We came out and we were trying to be cool and just have fun. They wanted to come out and beat us. It wasn't about having fun.
> 
> So, we took a bad beating ... probably one of the worst ever. But hopefully, next year we can come back and try to top this beating.
> 
> I thought I played OK. It's tough to try to get yourself going in an All-Star game. There's so much talent on each team. You got guys that can make plays and you're trying to make plays. It just kinda turned into a one-on-one game. But I think I did decent for my first game. Now, I got a feel for what All-Star Weekend is like. Hopefully, I can come back next year and be more prepared.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

the biggest disgrace was whoever was supposed to be guarding David Lee (14/14?!).


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> Who seriously cares about this game? I'll take Brandon making game winner after game winner then a street ball legend.I honestly don't blame him for not caring in this game. No one was trying to pass or play D, both his strong suites. BRoy is a TEAM player and he seemed like the only one with that concept tonight.


So Roy is a team player because he didn't try last night. Well Chris Paul and Deron Williams are also team players and they tried. Monta Ellis is a team player and he tried. David Lee is a team player and he tried. You make no sense. It was a game to show your individual skills and represent your city and Roy failed miserably. Stop making excuses for him. Everyone knows he is a team player but that has nothing to do with how he performed last night. He just didn't care and threw away a great chance to give Portland some respect on the national level.


----------



## CB4Allstar (Feb 21, 2006)

It's not that big of a deal. Why do you even care that much? Brandon Roy is about to be the Rookie of the Year. Being the NBA's Rookie of the Year is a much better and honorable way to gain national media interest than pulling some bull**** moves in one of those useless no D bologne games...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Huey Lewis said:


> So Roy is a team player because he didn't try last night. Well Chris Paul and Deron Williams are also team players and they tried. Monta Ellis is a team player and he tried. David Lee is a team player and he tried. You make no sense.



what do Chris Paul, Deron Williams, David Lee and Monta Ellis all have in common?

they played on the sophomore team, and was trying to win. The rookies were trying to make highlights and thought it was going to just be a pick-up game.

nice examples you showed.



> It was a game to show your individual skills and represent your city and Roy failed miserably. Stop making excuses for him. Everyone knows he is a team player but that has nothing to do with how he performed last night. He just didn't care and threw away a great chance to give Portland some respect on the national level.


yah, brandon set the team and city back at least 15 months. the jerk.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Hap said:


> what do Chris Paul, Deron Williams, David Lee and Monta Ellis all have in common?
> 
> they played on the sophomore team, and was trying to win. The rookies were trying to make highlights and thought it was going to just be a pick-up game.
> 
> ...



Quit misinterpreting what I say. I didn't say he set the team back you jack***. All I said was that it was a missed opportunity by Roy to give Portland some national respect and he didn't seem to care. You make me sick.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Huey Lewis said:


> You make me sick.


You need a new drug


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

im trying to figure out how much IQ i lost reading this, and im trying to figure out why the hell i read 4 pages of thise


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

rose garden pimp said:


> im trying to figure out how much IQ i lost reading this, and im trying to figure out why the hell i read 4 pages of thise


You are talking about IQ and your name is rose garden "pimp". You must have a really high IQ giving yourself a name like that.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Huey Lewis said:


> You are talking about IQ and your name is rose garden "pimp". You must have a really high IQ giving yourself a name like that.


thanks for judging how smart i am from my username:clap: :clap: 

i think i lost a little bit more 

moron


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Huey Lewis said:


> You are talking about IQ and your name is rose garden "pimp". You must have a really high IQ giving yourself a name like that.


Am I the only one who thinks that clear-cut trolls who use multiple nicknames should be banned?


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Roy's a complete player - which means he plays defense. In a joke game like last night he's basically told not to do one of the things that makes him that complete player. It's very easy for me to give him plenty of latitude in a game like that. I have no problem with his performance or effort last night.

What do trolls feed on? Reason or emotion?


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

rose garden pimp said:


> thanks for judging how smart i am from my username:clap: :clap:
> 
> i think i lost a little bit more
> 
> moron


Thanks for judging me for having my own opinion and not being a robot kiss *** like everyone else. Your name should be rose garden gimp, cuz you ain't no pimp, and you've probably never been with a woman.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Huey Lewis said:


> Thanks for judging me for having my own opinion and not being a robot kiss *** like everyone else. Your name should be rose garden gimp, cuz you ain't no pimp, and you've probably never been with a woman.


robot kiss ***? does that even make sense? and this isnt the first thread of your stupidity, you have one after every loss and wins sometimes....and again thanks for judging me by name:clap:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Gotta love the ignore feature


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

great idea


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Can someone please close this thread because no one can handle any critisism of the golden boy for any reason. I'm sorry I started this thread and I'll never say anything bad about Roy again.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

If I was a player, I would play hard in those games. Like, I would challenge people's dunk attempts, take charges, etc. I wouldn't play dirty or anything, but I'd play physical.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Huey Lewis said:


> Can someone please close this thread because no one can handle any critisism of the golden boy for any reason. I'm sorry I started this thread and I'll never say anything bad about Roy again.


it's not that people can't handle "critisism" of the "golden boy". It's that you are talking out of your *** and have been ever since you joined the board and are a pretty inept poster AND you were critical of the golden boy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Huey Lewis said:


> Quit misinterpreting what I say. I didn't say he set the team back you jack***.


thats jared ******* to you, mister!



> All I said was that it was a missed opportunity by Roy to give Portland some national respect and he didn't seem to care. You make me sick.


the implication is that his involvement in the game had a negative impact on the teams reputation.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Gotta love the ignore feature


I forgot about that. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Huey has gone off the deep end. Someone get the tranq shots.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Hap said:


> it's not that people can't handle "critisism" of the "golden boy". It's that you are talking out of your *** and have been ever since you joined the board and are a pretty inept poster AND you were critical of the golden boy.


Thats your opinion, I personally think that you are talking out your ***. How am I talking out my *** you peice of ****. Cuz I gave my opinion on something I thought was important and people start attacking me. Your are the biggest idiot on the board. Just because every post I make isn't praising the team I'm an inept poster. I think Roy and Sergio are the best players on the team. I just think Porland needed some posive press and Roy didn't make an effort to do so. You are such a loser. You actually paid money to join a forum. Get a life man.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ignore those guys, Huey.

They can't see the *FOREST FOR THE TREES*. It's as *SIMPLE AS THAT*. I *FORE* one am happy to be *STUCK WITH YOU*. *I KNOW WHAT I LIKE*, *I NEVER WALK ALONE *and *NATURALLY*, *I'M DOING IT ALL FOR MY BABY*, 'cause she gives me a *WHOLE LOTTA LOVIN'*. It's *HIP TO BE SQUARE* so let's climb *JACOB'S LADDER* together.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Huey Lewis said:


> Thats your opinion, I personally think that you are talking out your ***. How am I talking out my *** you peice of ****. Cuz I gave my opinion on something I thought was important and people start attacking me. Your are the biggest idiot on the board. Just because every post I make isn't praising the team I'm an inept poster. I think Roy and Sergio are the best players on the team. I just think Porland needed some posive press and Roy didn't make an effort to do so. You are such a loser. You actually paid money to join a forum. Get a life man.


so...seriously...why doesn't somebody ban this guy?

It seems people are much more concerned about the fact that this site loads 1/10th of a second slower than it used to, or that there aren't team colors on the site, or that there are some annoying pop ups or whatever, than the fact that there are people here whose only goal is to troll, rather than talk about basketball. It seems to me that THAT is a much, much bigger issue than anything else. Somebody needs to start doing something about this or this site will end up becoming a ghost town.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap's just angry that Zach didn't get to represent the Blazers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Ignore those guys, Huey.
> 
> They can't see the *FOREST FOR THE TREES*. It's as *SIMPLE AS THAT*. I *FORE* one am happy to be *STUCK WITH YOU*. *I KNOW WHAT I LIKE*, *I NEVER WALK ALONE *and *NATURALLY*, *I'M DOING IT ALL FOR MY BABY*, 'cause she gives me a *WHOLE LOTTA LOVIN'*. It's *HIP TO BE SQUARE* so let's climb *JACOB'S LADDER* together.


bravo, well played.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> so...seriously...why doesn't somebody ban this guy?
> 
> It seems people are much more concerned about the fact that this site loads 1/10th of a second slower than it used to, or that there aren't team colors on the site, or that there are some annoying pop ups or whatever, than the fact that there are people here whose only goal is to troll, rather than talk about basketball. It seems to me that THAT is a much, much bigger issue than anything else. Somebody needs to start doing something about this or this site will end up becoming a ghost town.


QFT... these boards are reminding me more and more of the old Oregonlive forum from like six years ago. It's sad really.

Where did all the good posters go?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Fork said:


> so...seriously...why doesn't somebody ban this guy?
> 
> It seems people are much more concerned about the fact that this site loads 1/10th of a second slower than it used to, or that there aren't team colors on the site, or that there are some annoying pop ups or whatever, than the fact that there are people here whose only goal is to troll, rather than talk about basketball. It seems to me that THAT is a much, much bigger issue than anything else. Somebody needs to start doing something about this or this site will end up becoming a ghost town.


Unlikely, since his thread has generated 5 pages of interest so far.

Here was his initial post, which I think is pretty much how Non-Blazers fans, who don't know much about Roy, probably saw it.

_I just got done watching the rookie challenge and I am so dissappointed. I know the allstar weekend doesn't mean anything, but the Blazers haven't had anything to be proud of for years, and Roy had a chance to show the country that Portland matters. As much as I like Roy, he was a huge disgrace tonight. He just looked like he didn't care. He didn't look to get the ball and when he did he just passed it loafed around the court. I don't know if he partyied too much or what but he was representing Portland and I expected a lot more effort from him._


A valid observation.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Fork said:


> so...seriously...why doesn't somebody ban this guy?
> 
> It seems people are much more concerned about the fact that this site loads 1/10th of a second slower than it used to, or that there aren't team colors on the site, or that there are some annoying pop ups or whatever, than the fact that there are people here whose only goal is to troll, rather than talk about basketball. It seems to me that THAT is a much, much bigger issue than anything else. Somebody needs to start doing something about this or this site will end up becoming a ghost town.


Dude, every thread I have started is about basketball. They turn out like this because peices of crap like you attack me for having my own opinion. Why is it going to turn to a ghost town? Cuz you live in a fantasy world and can't accept the reality that our team is not perfect. If everyone agrees with each other than there is no point of having a forum.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> QFT... these boards are reminding me more and more of the old Oregonlive forum from like six years ago. It's sad really.
> 
> Where did all the good posters go?


Back to ESPN.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the term "disgrace" was a baiting term. No one, at least no one who has an education past that of a 6th grader, would label what he did as a "disgrace". It'[s not like he trashed his hotel room, or got caught with pot in the hotel, airport or was caught at the mustang ranch (not that it's illegal) or was found in a pit-bull fighting event. 

he had a bad game and wasn't a selfish "I need to be on ESPN" player. The guy should be ashamed.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

Hap said:


> the term "disgrace" was a baiting term. No one, at least no one who has an education past that of a 6th grader, would label what he did as a "disgrace". It'[s not like he trashed his hotel room, or got caught with pot in the hotel, airport or was caught at the mustang ranch (not that it's illegal) or was found in a pit-bull fighting event.
> 
> he had a bad game and wasn't a selfish "I need to be on ESPN" player. The guy should be ashamed.


I agree with you that it was a poor choice of words to use "disgrace", but I was really unhappy with his effort. He wasn't a disgrace, but it was still dissappointing and I still stand by my post. I think he is the best thing to happen to Portland in years, but he blow a great opportunity to give Portland some positive recognition on the national level.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> the term "disgrace" was a baiting term. No one, at least no one who has an education past that of a 6th grader, would label what he did as a "disgrace". It'[s not like he trashed his hotel room, or got caught with pot in the hotel, airport or was caught at the mustang ranch (not that it's illegal) or was found in a pit-bull fighting event.
> 
> he had a bad game and wasn't a selfish "I need to be on ESPN" player. The guy should be ashamed.


C'mon Hap, what's a forum without a little hyperbole?:biggrin:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Unlikely, since his thread has generated 5 pages of interest so far.
> 
> Here was his initial post, which I think is pretty much how Non-Blazers fans, who don't know much about Roy, probably saw it.
> 
> ...


Possibly a valid observation, but is it really worth posting? Roy busts his butt in practice, he busts his butt during actual games, but he chose not to go 110% in an exhibition game during a weekend that most players get for vacation. 

And that's assuming he was slacking. When has Roy EVER been the kind of player to worry about numbers. I think it's rather presumptuous to say how he felt during that game.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Possibly a valid observation, but is it really worth posting? Roy busts his butt in practice, he busts his butt during actual games, but he chose not to go 110% in an exhibition game during a weekend that most players get for vacation. QUOTE]
> 
> On a board where Zach, who busts his tail to give his team 24/10 night in and night out, gets slammed DAILY for a perceived lack of effort on defense, I don't think it's out of line.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> NateBishop3 said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly a valid observation, but is it really worth posting? Roy busts his butt in practice, he busts his butt during actual games, but he chose not to go 110% in an exhibition game during a weekend that most players get for vacation. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> C'mon Hap, what's a forum without a little hyperbole?:biggrin:


true


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't get where people are coming from in saying Roy was "slacking" in the rookie game. My thought was that he couldn't believe the way the game was being played by his teammates and coudn't figure out what to do about it. He would go to the spot where he's supposed to make himself available to receive a pass and, of course, his teammates would simply ignore him and jack up a shot. On "defense" nobody is even attempting to stay with their man and the sophomores are running a layup drill. Roy at least made an effort to try to play a little D and several times forced his man to kick the ball out to another player. Bottom line, Roy is a team player and his strength is in playing the game the right way. He's not a stupendous athlete who is going to show up great in the highlight reels. When he's the only one playing team ball, he's not going to come across as anything special. Put him on a true team and he's Rookie of the Year.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hap said:


> it's not that people can't handle "critisism" of the "golden boy". _It's that you are talking out of your *** _and have been ever since you joined the board and are a pretty inept poster AND you were critical of the golden boy.


I saw the remedy for such disease...watch espnews all the time and it should take care of the talking out of your *** problem...

great commercial by the way


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I would have liked to have seen more from Roy during the game, too. He did take a few long jumpers out there early in the game, and clanked em. After that, he obviously switched his focus to feeding the other rooks. Later, he had a couple strong drives to the hoop - two for layins and one resulting in free-throws. And after that he appeared to switch his focus back to feeding his team-mates again.

But I did notice the play-by-play guys call him Foye once, and then Gay another time. Its like they had no idea who he was. Maybe they couldnt read his jersey from their angle. I also noticed Foye refusing to give Roy the ball (in good position) on at least 3 occasions.

Like I said earlier, Roy tried to play the game the way Roy plays the game. Unselfish. Maybe that just isnt the right way to approach this kind of thing. Doubt it will hurt his ROY chances much, though, for a couple reasons:

1. No other rook really stood out to WOW people all that much. Morrison had some slick long jumpers. Gay had a few nice dunks. But now, 1 day later, does anything any of the other rooks did really stand out to you? Think anyone will remember any of it by the end of the season?

2. Its Vegas. By the time Saturday morning rolled around, no one who was actually there (including all the national and local NBA beat writers) could remember much of what went on Friday night anyway, if you know what I mean. :cheers: 

Opinions: Have em, post em, deal with the flack.

Good posters: For quality posts... just take me off your Ignore list! 

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I was disappointed by Roy's performance . . . he came across to me as too cool to try type of attitude. 

I was hoping for something big, would have been OK with a non-performance and am disappointed with what appeared to be lack of effort.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Huey Lewis said:


> Your are the biggest idiot on the board.


You could say "*you are* the biggest idiot on the board," or "*you're* the biggest idiot on the board." Either would be correct, you big idiot.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Stop whining.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah close this thread.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

This was an exhibition game. Why would people be worried about B-Roy showing his skills in such an irrelevant event. If people follow the NBA, they know what he is capable of.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I got news for everyone on this board, until Portland wins a championship "WITH EASE!" it does not matter what our best players do good or bad this town and its team will get no real respect!!!! Don't know why, it's just the way this team is perceived. So to use terms like "Disgrace" for the one bright spot our city does have makes me ill. How would you like to be 22, rookie of the year and have someone call you a disgrace in the one place you should get the most understanding? Than people on this board wonder why players talk crap when the leave here? Please!!!! Had ROY scored 35 points and boards the media would say what a waste a player with this talent is on a team that is years away from making a run in the playoffs. It's a no win situation until Portland wins it all! 


How about not making a flipping big deal about the best thing Portland has going for it in hoops. This town gets enough of that in the media every day! :chill:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

YardApe said:


> I got news for everyone on this board, until Portland wins a championship "WITH EASE!" it does not matter what our best players do good or bad this town and its team will get no real respect!!!! Don't know why, it's just the way this team is perceived. So to use terms like "Disgrace" for the one bright spot our city does have makes me ill. How would you like to be 22, rookie of the year and have someone call you a disgrace in the one place you should get the most understanding? Than people on this board wonder why players talk crap when the leave here? Please!!!! Had ROY scored 35 points and boards the media would say what a waste a player with this talent is on a team that is years away from making a run in the playoffs. It's a no win situation until Portland wins it all!
> 
> 
> How about not making a flipping big deal about the best thing Portland has going for it in hoops. This town gets enough of that in the media every day! :chill:


1 person, who's a troll, does not speak for the rest of us.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

YardApe said:


> How about not making a flipping big deal about the best thing Portland has going for it in hoops. This town gets enough of that in the media every day! :chill:


That is what has me disapponted. Roy is the best thing Portland has going, but you would never know it from his performance in the all star game. 

He just looked like he didn't care . . . are we not suppose to comment on that if that is how some of us felt?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> That is what has me disapponted. Roy is the best thing Portland has going, but you would never know it from his performance in the all star game.
> 
> He just looked like he didn't care . . . are we not suppose to comment on that if that is how some of us felt?


if you can't see the difference between a known poster (you) who doesn't say things to inflame the posters here saying they were "disappointed" in his game and someone who is a new poster has made comments to rile up the posters (and is obviously a former poster who either got banned, or is trying to rile up people because they find it funny) saying he was a "disgrace"..

well, I just hope you can see that there's a huge difference there.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> That is what has me disapponted. Roy is the best thing Portland has going, but you would never know it from his performance in the all star game.
> 
> He just looked like he didn't care . . . are we not suppose to comment on that if that is how some of us felt?


It's one thing to express disappointment (as you did), another to whine incessantly about it like a little kid who didn't get his favorite toy (as someone might have done).

Regardless, it obviously isn't a big deal. I understand why some people may be disappointed - we want everyone to know how great our players are, but things happen...

Personally, I'm enjoying all of this flying under the radar and looking forward to when the team finally turns the corner and shocks the league. Bide your time!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> if you can't see the difference between a known poster (you) who doesn't say things to inflame the posters here saying they were "disappointed" in his game and someone who is a new poster has made comments to rile up the posters (and is obviously a former poster who either got banned, or is trying to rile up people because they find it funny) saying he was a "disgrace"..
> 
> well, I just hope you can see that there's a huge difference there.



I saw the original poster reaction kind of like a "sodapop" reaction after a game we should have won. He is over the top, but he is yelling out what some of us are thinking. (For me, I like to read posts like that, because it makes me see the other side and realize it was not that big of a deal.)

To go back to your point, I do see the difference. But I think my posts are at times too benign (sp?) and soda and HL posts tend to create activity on the board . . . and these days I look at activity on the board the same way actors look at the press . . . any presss is good press.

Anyways, I don't want to go battle on a thread where I support HL (it's like being a blazer fan the last three years) . . . I just think HL is allowed to express his frustrated thoughts . . . and the board is certainly allowed to put him in his place.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

How can you guys say its not a big deal. IT IS A BIG DEAL! Why would the Blazer website have it as a headline "Watch Roy at allstar weekend"? Why was it all over the radio and newspapers. Obviously the organization made it out to be a big deal, so expected him to take the game seriously. Why did Roy even go? I wasted two hours of my life watching that crap. It wouldn't have made him any less of a team player if he had been selfish and showed off his skill a little. That's the point of allstar games. To show your individual skills and represent your city. If he didn't care he should have given up his spot to someone that did. I never said anything bad about Roy as a player, I just critisized his perfermance at the game. Some of you guys are way to sensitive!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Huey Lewis said:


> How can you guys say its not a big deal. IT IS A BIG DEAL! Why would the Blazer website have it as a headline "Watch Roy at allstar weekend"? Why was it all over the radio and newspapers. Obviously the organization made it out to be a big deal, so expected him to take the game seriously. Why did Roy even go? I wasted two hours of my life watching that crap. It wouldn't have made him any less of a team player if he had been selfish and showed off his skill a little. That's the point of allstar games. To show your individual skills and represent your city. If he didn't care he should have given up his spot to someone that did. I never said anything bad about Roy as a player, I just critisized his perfermance at the game. Some of you guys are way to sensitive!



I already have said I'm disappointed in the way Roy handled his apperance. The reason it is not that big of a deal to me is because his performance on all star weekend should have no effect on his play and what he can do for the Blazers . . . and that is what matters most to me.

I guess one could argue that some players have "coming out parties" at these events that lead to playing with a new sense of confidence. Roy certainly didn't do that and won't be carrying any "mo" from the all star break.

But I don't think this will effect the way Roy plays for the Blazers. Now if Roy appears disinterested and puts forth that kind of effort during Blazer games, that is a big deal to me. But I think his past effort on the court when playing for the Blazers is a good indication we don't have to worry about what we saw in LV.

(I did have thoughts during the game of "Roy what are you doing? . . . You are the cream of the class, show it!")


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Huey Lewis said:


> How can you guys say its not a big deal.


Because it's not. 



> IT IS A BIG DEAL! Why would the Blazer website have it as a headline "Watch Roy at allstar weekend"? Why was it all over the radio and newspapers. Obviously the organization made it out to be a big deal, so expected him to take the game seriously. Why did Roy even go? I wasted two hours of my life watching that crap. It wouldn't have made him any less of a team player if he had been selfish and showed off his skill a little. That's the point of allstar games. To show your individual skills and represent your city. If he didn't care he should have given up his spot to someone that did. I never said anything bad about Roy as a player, I just critisized his perfermance at the game. Some of you guys are way to sensitive!


You're overreacting. 

It was a meaningless exhibition game... 

I bet the ratings for it were TERRIBLE - especially after the first few minutes.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

From Mike Barrett's blog:

It's been interesting reading some of the comments about Brandon Roy's performance in the Rookie/Sophomore game. I was asked last week, by a radio show back east, how I thought Brandon would do in the game. I said I didn't it was a format that was best suited to show what he brings to a team, and that I didn't expect him to have big numbers. His quotes after the game just about matched up with what we thought going in. Roy said after the game, "I'm really not a big All-Star guy. I'm more of a team-oriented guy." He wasn't making excuses, that's just the truth ...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really find the rookie sophomore game grotesque and an extremely unappealing form of basketball.A guy gets the rebound,so he dribbles down the court and jacks up a 28 foot jumper because he would otherwise never see the ball again.It clangs off the next guy does the exact same thing.Unless you have guards that are somewhat willing to share the ball it turns into a hideous display.If the guy on my avatar hadn't been showing everyone how fun it is to share the ball I wouldn't have bothered to watch more than a few minutes of it.All the guys on the rookie team were far too immature to think about anything except stroking themselves.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> From Mike Barrett's blog:
> 
> It's been interesting reading some of the comments about Brandon Roy's performance in the Rookie/Sophomore game. I was asked last week, by a radio show back east, how I thought Brandon would do in the game. I said I didn't it was a format that was best suited to show what he brings to a team, and that I didn't expect him to have big numbers. His quotes after the game just about matched up with what we thought going in. Roy said after the game, "I'm really not a big All-Star guy. I'm more of a team-oriented guy." He wasn't making excuses, that's just the truth ...



I do find that to be an excuse . . . especially because he plays with Zach. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

would you have a team player or a selfish chucker?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Pleeease can we let this thread die of natural causes? Mostly I've avoided opening the thread at all but I'm really getting tired of just seeing the title and it seems to me that while perhaps there's been a meaningful and useful dialogue happening, hasn't it run its course at this point? Oh the humanity! 

(And for those of you wondering at the irony of my posting and thus bring it up again, as I write this it _again_ sits at the top of the pile without any help from me.)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I do find that to be an excuse . . . especially because he plays with Zach. :biggrin:


Yea, Roy is so use to playing with unselfish, team players, like Zach that he was totally surprised by the ball hogs on the rookie team. I agree, does make perfect sense. :biggrin:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I am not a big fan of Zach, but not even he displays the selfishness that happened for the majority of the time on the rookies part in that game. Most of the game consisted of Randy Foye coming up the floor, shooting, or passing to Morrison or Gay who shot it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Roy was a disgrace last night. He only had 27 points while shooting 11 for 15 and dished out 7 assists. Oh ya, and we beat UTAH at home. I would have much rather of seen Roy put up these type of #'s in a meaningless All Star game on Friday! WHAT A DISGRACE. TRADE HIM NOW! 



:lol:


----------

